# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Taipei 31st March 2011 to 5th April 2011

## letstep

Dear All,


Me and 3 of my friends will be visiting during the mentioned dates.

We are planning to go to :-

-Shi Lin Night Market
-Bei tou Hot Spring
-Luxy
-Flora Expo
-Taipei 101
-CKS Memorial Hall
-Ximending

Any other "must go" places that we have missed out?

Also, anybody visiting Taipei during that time? and would like to meet up? or any locals would like to meet up during this period of time? please email me!!  :Smile:

----------


## sankalppatil732

Taipei has some fantastic Chinese temples see my Taipei page for details. There is a very old one right next to Snake Alley. The zoo is worth visiting and we did a half day trip to Yinggee by train to buy pottery. That was good, too

----------


## davidsmith36

Taipei has some incredible Chinese sanctuaries see my Taipei page for subtle elements. There is an extremely old one right alongside Snake Alley. 
The zoo merits going by and we did a half day trek to Yinggee via prepare to purchase stoneware. 
That was great, as well

----------

